# Arctic Cat Boneyard?



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Anyone have a line on a boneyard in N. Mi. for old Arctic Cat parts? A few months back I picked up a '72' 399cc Puma. I rebuilt the engine and put a Mikuni slide-cylinder throttle type carb. on it. Today I got it started and tuned the carb. I runs like a scalded dog! Track, suspension, skis are good.
What I need are misc. trim parts; Windshield & molding, maybe a seat, etc.....


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

A word of caution on your carb upgrade, keep an eye on the spark plug, you dont want to run it to lean and burn a piston. Keeping the plug a bit on wet side on those older sleds is a good idea.

There's a "Salvage" yard in Mount Pleasant, They arent much help over the phone for trim items, you'll will have to go there and look around yourself for those kind of items. There number is 989-772-3442

Another suggestion would be look for parts and also place a "WTB" add on the "Irondog" website. http://www.snowmobileswapmeet.com/cgi-bin/dcguest/dcguest.cgi?marker=1

Do some web searching, there are plenty of sites for people who restore older sleds. Older Arctic Cats are one of the easiest to find stuff for.

Good Luck!


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Thanks for the tip. I'm running it on the rich-side now for the first tank of gas to make sure it gets good lubrication. Guess I'll leave it tuned there. But what a gas hog with the Mikuni. 
Maybe I'll look around for a stock carb also.


----------



## jamieking989 (Feb 7, 2004)

Its on M-65 off us-23 I think its called preformence power sports. I went there and he had a new starter selinoid and a rewind spring for my 71' 399 panther in stock, he has all kinds of stuff dor the old cats. The prices were resonable to. If you want more info let me know I'll get the Number.

Jamie


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Jamie, Do you know of a place off M-33, north/west of I-75? I cant remember exactly were it is but I believe its south/east of Rose City? I'll have to try and make a better mental note the next time I go by it. Thanks!


----------



## lkmifisherman (Feb 4, 2004)

The salvage M Pleasant has website.....it isn't much but it gives directions, ect. 
It is www.snosalvage.com...

I was just there last week although I wasn't looking for vintage Cat parts..there
is a lot of stuff there..I was looking for the right exhaust for an 80 Honda CB750 Custom...anyone got one laying around? LOL


----------

